# Flossing/Big Thanks



## DEADlifter (Jul 18, 2020)

A few months back I started getting tendinitis in my elbows. I made mention in my journal about the pain.  BrotherIron suggested "floss your arms".  I had never heard of that.  So I dove head first into the search bar.  I dug up an instructional post from Snake.  Flossing my elbows pre and post workouts has helped so much.  I am able to continue to progress with relatively little discomfort and not needing any sort of medicines to do so.

Thanks brothers!


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 18, 2020)

Having same problem with elbows.  Definitely gonna look into this is really becoming an issue.   Thanks


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 18, 2020)

Going to Chex it out! Thanks


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2020)

All I'm pulling up are dance moves, you got a good video on this?


----------



## Trump (Jul 18, 2020)

you have to roll out them dance moves that’s what helps



CohibaRobusto said:


> All I'm pulling up are dance moves, you got a good video on this?


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2020)

**duplicate post**


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## tinymk (Jul 18, 2020)

I purchased my wide voodoo bands at Elite Fitness and they have been a staple in taming tendinitis in my elbows and knees.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2020)

Are those bands much different than other types of medical wrap? What about just using a knee or elbow brace?

Thanks for this. I've been having some knee and tendon issues.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 18, 2020)

Glad it helped!  I floss my elbows at least 3x a week.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 18, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Are those bands much different than other types of medical wrap? What about just using a knee or elbow brace?
> 
> Thanks for this. I've been having some knee and tendon issues.



There is a difference.  The Floss is a latex rubber. 

The point of flossing is to break up scar tissue, adhesions, etc and a brace doesn't do any of that.  Also flossing brings in new blood which is nutrients and oxygen to the area.  A brace doesn't serve either of those purposes.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 18, 2020)

Are therabands good for this? I have some of those for some reason.


----------



## CJ (Jul 19, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Are those bands much different than other types of medical wrap? What about just using a knee or elbow brace?
> 
> Thanks for this. I've been having some knee and tendon issues.



I've heard of people using cut up inner tubes from bicycle tires. No idea if it's comparable or not though.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 19, 2020)

I did it with therabands last night, and it worked great! They are elastic rubber type material that look like those voodoo bands but a little wider.


----------



## snake (Jul 19, 2020)

It's always good to hear when something I have posted helps someone. Thanks you for the thanks!


----------



## snake (Jul 19, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Also flossing brings in new blood which is nutrients and oxygen to the area.



To add to this and why that is important; most problems are found in the tendon area, elbows and knees. Those tendons have very little blood supply and the rush of blood into the tendon does what BI pointed out.




CJ275 said:


>



That's not the best way to hit a patella tendon. Wrap just over the the top of the knee and up mid-thigh. Like I mentioned above, the idea is to hold the blood in the muscle and surge it into the tendon. If you do this right, you won't be able to get the bands off fast enough.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jul 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I've heard of people using cut up inner tubes from bicycle tires. No idea if it's comparable or not though.



That's what I use in addition to my Floss Bands.  The inner tubes are actually better imho b/c they are a bit thicker and can bite better.  You can use a road tires which is thinner or a mtb tire which is thicker.  The tires are 28" so they wind up being 56" in length which work great for elbows and wrists.  They're a bit short for shoulder or knee.


----------

